# The Cabin in the Woods



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 6, 2011)

The Cabin in the Woods provides a new twist on the classic young-people-stranded-in-the-woods horror trope. Jenkins and Whitford will play white-collar co-workers with a mysterious connection to the cabin. A group of college kids spend a weekend at a mysterious cabin in the woods.

:: Cast ::

Richard Jenkins as Steve Hadley
Bradley Whitford as Richard Sitterson
Jodelle Ferland as Patience Bruckener
Jesse Williams as Holden McCrea
Chris Hemsworth as Curt Vaughan
Anna Hutchison as Jules Louden
Keith David as The Director
Fran Kranz as Marty Mikalski
Kristen Connolly as Dana Polk
Brian J. White as Alex Truman
Amy Acker as Wendy Lin
Tom Lenk as Ronald
Tyler Onassis as Nosferatu
Patrick Gilmore as Wrangler
Chelah Horsdal as Demo Girl
Peter Kelamis as Demo Guy
Kayden Kessler as Ashton Douglas
Patrick Sabongui as Elevator Guard

:: Trailer ::

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXfc12BqFkc[/Youtube]

|||||||||

Might be interesting'


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought of this at first (Cabin Fever):


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 6, 2011)

If it wasn't for the fact that Joss Whedon is directing this, I probably wouldn't be interested. But seeing as he is, I'll probably end up seeing it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

you asshole, I wanted to make this thread


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 6, 2011)

So did I, Ban, so did I.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Andy Whitford is back. He was awesome in The Good Guys . Him mixing with Joss Whedon, this is shit worth seeing .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

It's gonna be good.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 12, 2012)

So I hear this movie is getting some pretty good praise. I haven't read any reviews on it 'cause I want to avoid spoilers, but now I'm more interested. So I'll probably see this over the weekend.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Thor is in this movie, and the guy who made Firefly is directing it. This will be badass as fuck.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 12, 2012)

Im partially interested.


lemme know how it is and maaaaybe ill go see it. 

right now im saving my cash for the avengers and tdkr


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Guy from work has a huge hard-on for this movie. Not sure why, I haven't really seen any of the previews or anything for it.

Any good?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't know yet. I'm planning to see it though, and it's been getting some pretty good reviews.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe I will watch it. This sunday, or saturday. Depends on what's on.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

You better not watch it without me. You promised, remember?!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

I legitimately thought this was a porno when I saw the title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

I didn't know I promised to see this movie with you.


But bring a knife to cut a hole in the bottom of the popcorn tub.


----------



## tashtin (Apr 13, 2012)

*Cabin in the Woods 8/10*

Damn! This is a an excellent movie. One of the best released this year.

Highly original, extremely funny and the smartest deconstruction of its genre since I don't know what, don't go in expecting to be terrified or even slightly scared (unless you're a prepubescent girl) what you will be is thoroughly entertained.

It's a horror film in a conspiracy film in a stoner film in a "what the fuck?" film.

Do not miss.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, AMY ACKER IS IN THIS MOVIE TOO?! SHE'S FUCKING T3H SEX.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2012)

Might as well knock two birds with one stone and watch this when I go to see avengers


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, DID JOSS WHEDON'S BABY FINALLY COME OUT?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Winifred Burkle, eh?!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2012)

It was alot of fun, pretty much a big middle finger to all horror films.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 14, 2012)

i thought it was more like a horror film finger bang.  it was lots of fun, the comedy was mid-brow and higher, no fart jokes like scary movie or whatever.  and the scary parts were very effective.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Where have you been NarutoSimpson?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw it and my review is in sig. The only thing I wanted more of was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The monster who was obviously a reference to Pinhead from Hellraiser. Besides standing there, he never does anything.




Movie was epic though and yeah, I dont consider it a middle finger to horror films. The finale especially is a horror fans wet dream.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

There was an homage to Hellraiser?! Must see!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 14, 2012)

Was meh, but I was expecting far worse so at least it surprised me.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Did it even look like Pinhead, at least? Haha.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 14, 2012)

the hell raiser guy  
*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't do much


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Well that's a pity. Pinhead is most def a legit bad-ass.

OBD GO: Who'd win in a battle Royale:: Pinhead v Jason v Kruger. GO


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

Jason can't die so he wins by default.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Pinhead is a high-tier demon from hell. He will keep Jason incapacitated with his hooked chains...in hell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends, as Pinhead's powers are inconsistent. We dont even really know if he can die normally. Jason Goes to Hell CAN die, it's just not easy. Freddy's powers also vary.

Despite being my least favorite of the three, Pinhead seems like the most logical choice. The man was unfased by technology of the future, whereas Jason was. 

As for the hommage, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 He just stands there. He doesnt really look like Pinhead, but something about his eyes reminded me of Pinhead. Something about his dimeanor. He's also carrying a spherical puzzle box.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting to bring up Pinhead with regards to Freddy vs. Jason, considering:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another ending that was considered had Freddy and Jason battling to the death on the dock. After the explosion, they end up in the fiery lake, and then something strange starts to happen. The water begins to move, churning... and the lake begins to drain. Within the water, there is a hole that has opened at the bottom of the lake bed, glowing red. Freddy tries to swim away, but Jason puts a death lock on his ankle, and they're both dragged down. The next day, Crystal Lake is completely dry. And Lori is reunited with her father. Then they walk down into the dry lake. Dr. Campbell sees Freddy's claw on the ground and he picks it up, vowing to destroy it for good. Then a red and green striped arm bursts through the earth, grabs Dr. Campbell's leg and pulls him down. With one leg buried in the ground, he screams for Lori, but is yanked again, his other leg breaking against his chest at an impossible angle. Then he's gone. Lori claws at the dirt for him, screaming, and then there is a scene that takes place somewhere very dark. Freddy puts his claw back on his hand. He sees Jason near him, machete gleaming. They go at each other...but then, chains shoot out, slicing into both of them. They're separated, struggling to go at each other...when out from the darkness comes Pinhead and he says "Now, what seems to be the problem?" However, New Line didn't like the idea because they didn't like the fact that they'd have to buy the rights to use the character, and they thought Pinhead was too low rent.






2nd bullet on the the page. Don't know how reliable it is since I don't see a source, but I've read that after the movie some time ago too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Interesting to bring up Pinhead with regards to Freddy vs. Jason, considering:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ah, what a shame that ending sounds much more awesome

I guess pinhead really_ is_ king.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Told you guise!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah the Pinhead story is true. In fact, I think theres some sort of easter egg thing on the DVD that talks about it.

Is Pinhead too low rent for Jason and Freddy? Probably, but it would've been good enough for horror fans (you know, the people whom they are supposed to be marketing it too). The only other slasher icon who would match them in popularity is Michael, and that would be boring considering Michael has become a clone of Jason (which is pretty ironic).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 15, 2012)

hey martial, i'm glad u changed the tiles on ur background  , much easier on the eyes


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2012)

On the site? Yeah I agree.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

What do they mean by, "too low rent" ?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

What does, "too low rent" mean ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2012)

Hellraiser and Hellraiser 2 were big successes, but Hellraiser 3-4 tanked and the rest were direct-to-DVD. The lowest point came with the most recent film where they couldnt even get Doug Bradley to return and the budget was $300,000.

The Nightmare on Elm Street movies were huge hits through the 4th film and even though the next three were financial disappointments, they weren't total busts and the 7th even earned some critical praise.

The Friday the 13th movies started losing steam financially around the 5th film, but they didn't start bombing until the 9th and 10th movies. 

Of course, both franchises never went direct-to-DVD.

I actually think the Hellraiser franchise was one of the more interesting franchises, as they did all sorts of different stuff with it. But it lacks the following of Jason, Freddy and Michael. I reviewed all of them, if you're interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

This looked okay, but the running time is only 1 hour and 29 minutes or something.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2012)

The movie is showing on the cinemas here so is it good enough to go and see it?


----------



## tashtin (Apr 17, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> The movie is showing on the cinemas here so is it good enough to go and see it?



Yes, go see it. You won't regret it especially if you're a fan of horror films but don't go expecting to be scared (it's not scary at all). It's more of an horror inception cross breed. Highly enjoyable.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

I see


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

If you like Whedon's previous work then you should check it out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 17, 2012)

This was a real treat. Going in blind made it even better.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2012)

This film was just perfect. I seriously cannot believe how great it was. I had high hopes initially, but this was far better than I thought it would be.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2012)

Loved it, got a good amount of laughs, great deaths, overall awesome for a horror fan like myself


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 18, 2012)

The part where the girl makes out with the wolf head was so ackward, bizzare and hilarious at the same time 
Also Hemsworth's death was genius !
I laughed so hard in this movie


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2012)

That wolf scene was huge.  I could just feel the tension in the theater.  Everyone was wondering what was going to happen.  I thought the wolf was going to come to life and bite her face off.  Nothing happened.  We were trolled.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 18, 2012)

anybody wanna try to identify which charms went with which monsters?

i'll try first:

obviously cursed diary= the zombie hicks
wolf head= wolfman
porcelain mask= "stranger" intruders
ballet toy= monster ballerina
sphere puzzle= "pinhead"
jade necklace= ?
painting = regular zombies?
lake= merman?

fill in the rest


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 19, 2012)

Its like something from the Buffy/Angel Universe, except without them and 97% of the cast involved. This movie greatly surprised me, I'd have to give it a 5/5.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2012)

Merman - Shell

If the guy had blown into the shell he would have summoned the monster.  He probably wishes he had.  The Merman is too slow and the cabin is in the woods; not near the water.  I would beat the shit out of the Merman.  So I am pretty sure 5 characters could have done the same.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2012)

your right with the shell, the lab guy said he was close to summoning merman.

what about the necklace though?


----------



## tashtin (Apr 19, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> your right with the shell, the lab guy said he was close to summoning merman.
> 
> what about the necklace though?



Probably the wraith.

Werewolf - unknown 
Alien beasts - unknown
Mutants - unknown
*Wraith - necklace*
Zombies - unknown 
Reptilious - unknown
Clowns - unknown 
Witches - unknown
Sexy witches - unknown
Demons - unknown
*Hell lord - puzzle sphere* 
Angry molesting tree - unknown
*Deadites - porcelain mask*
*Kevin - butcher knife*
Mummy - unknown
*The bride - brides dress*
The scarecrow men - unknown
*Snowman - snow globe* 
Dragonbat - unknown
Vampires - unknown
Goblin - unknown
Sugar plum fairy - unknown
*Merman - conch shell*
Unicorn - unknown
*Dolls - dolls house*
Wendigo - unknown
The doctors - unknown
Pain worshipping zombie rednecks 
Giant snake - unknown


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

I imagine the Elton John record would probably summon the Unicorn


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2012)

Giant Snake - Genie Lamp?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2012)

The porcelain mask summons Deadites? Wouldn't it make more sense for the book to resurrect them?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2012)

wtf is a deadite?  the "strangers" in this movie were porcerlain masks, identical to the small one in the cellar.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats what I presumed.

The Deadite's were the baddies from "The Evil Dead" movies.


----------



## tashtin (Apr 19, 2012)

Isn't the molesting tree a direct reference to evil dead since a lady gets raped by a tree in evil dead? I thought the mask family were deadites...


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, but Deadites are a direct name used from the trilogy (although I dont know if they're named that until Army of Darkness, my memory is poor).

Those masks look identical to the ones from "The Strangers", which is sort of confusing as who honestly remembers that movie?


----------



## tashtin (Apr 19, 2012)

Right on both counts. And according to ED wiki; creatures/ spirits realeased by the book of the dead can be referred to as deadites - since evil dead 2 then.

Never did see the the strangers. Any good


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2012)

i remember the strangers cause it's based on a true story, it _is_ a good scare, and tricks from that movie have shown up in other places, or it used those tricks really well.  lots of suspense.


----------



## tashtin (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought it was an americanised version of funny games. Might have to check it out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2012)

I liked "The Strangers". It was pretty creepy, but the script was flat.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2012)

The Strangers was a remake of a French film if I'm not mistake called Them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2012)

how about the film reels?  what would they have conjured?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2012)

good question. Maybe the tarantula? (probably a reference to 50's horror films, which used film reels). But yeah, thats a stretch.

"The Strangers", I dont think anyway, was an official rip-off of "Them". But it is pretty similar (I think "Them" was much better, by the way)


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2012)

Just saw the movie today, and I loved it.

It was creative and I was laughing throughout the entire film. Joss Whedon still has it. The stoner was easily my favorite character, and it was a shame that he died in the end, though it's justified since everyone died.

So overall, I'm more than satisfied with this.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Really liked the stoner as well. 

Just wished that we had seen how the giant evil gods actually looked besides that shot of the arm.


----------



## tashtin (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really liked the stoner as well.
> 
> Just wished that we had seen how the giant evil gods actually looked besides that shot of the arm.



Just imagine chronos from wrath of the titans. It would have been better if it was a lovcraftian god.

And no one mentioned the fact that Amy Acker clearly got tentacle raped in the end.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> It would have been better if it was a lovcraftian god.



Heh, I completely agree. 



> And no one mentioned the fact that Amy Acker clearly got tentacle raped in the end.



I didn't even notice.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 28, 2012)

I seriously couldn't stop laughing though when the Japanese school girls sang the ghost into a frog.


Eternal Goob said:


> Really liked the stoner as well.


He was the most likable character, so it was a given he was going to die, following Whedon's style in everything he does.

It was awesome whenever he would use that bong as a weapon. 


> Just wished that we had seen how the giant evil gods actually looked besides that shot of the arm.



That would've been nice. It's also kind of a thing with Joss to introduce some ancient powerful being and never show its real form.

If we hadn't gotten comics for Buffy and Angel, we'd never have seen Illyria as an Old One.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 28, 2012)

The stoner was definately RL Shaggy.


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2012)

Those monsters were crazy


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally got around to watching this tonight. It was awful.

Probably the second biggest disappointment of 2012 right next to 'Prometheus.' 

This film could've been great. It had all the components that I wanted, especially when it came to the monsters. It had zombies, werewolves, giant snakes, gothic horror and even the Lovecraft mythos. Yet, because of all its self-awareness, the redundant humorous takes on American horror stereotypes, this film ultimately results in one giant shortcoming. The script was inconsistent (_you get strong moments with something like the speakerphone sequence; but then you get ham-fisted dialogue with that ignorant ginger who said something along the lines of "You like pain? Well try this!"_ que stupid facial expression and unsure acting). All in all, it just goes to show that Drew Goodard blows. His screenplay for 'Cloverfield' was bad enough as it was, but his direction in this film was so mundane and boring, with simple editing techniques that remove any sort of visceral impact that this film wants to provide.

This movie sucked. It sucked badly.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2012)

When is it coming out on Blu ray, anyone know? I wanna grab it.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2012)

I did a quick Google search and it says it should be released in September.

One of my favorite movies of the summer. Probably of 2012.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2012)

Another issue I have with this movie--and it goes back to how self aware it is--is the excessive amount of humor that's in it. It's fine if you have about a trios worth of scenes that feature some humor, but once it becomes overbearing, it also becomes insufferable. The speakerphone scene was funny. It was cool. But beyond that, there really wasn't any reason to validate how aware this film was trying to be by playing up the comedic bits. I hate it when horror films venture off into that territory; it's one of the primary reasons why the ENTIRE Scream series is so fucking awful.

PG-13 ratings and excessive comedy are the main causes of awful horror movies. It's been that way ever since the aforementioned Scream decided to grace us with its unfortunate presence.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> I did a quick Google search and it says it should be released in September.
> 
> One of my favorite movies of the summer. Probably of 2012.



Nice. This and Avengers are gonna be my Blu Ray buys this September then. Loved this movie, it's in my top 5 movies of the year.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Nice. This and Avengers are gonna be my Blu Ray buys this September then. Loved this movie, it's in my top 5 movies of the year.



And both of them by Joss Whedon! The man is on a roll.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> And both of them by Joss Whedon! The man is on a roll.



Yeah, can't wait to see his future projects.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm surprised you hate Cabin Tetra, since it is a tongue in cheek deconstruction of the genre, and I assumed you loved that kind of thing. Though it does shove it in your face.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2012)

tetra 

i'm with crazy, i'll probably do a anti tetra blu ray run this year, prometheus + cabin, and a little avengers on the side


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2012)

Anti Tetra? I thought everyone just ignores his opinions and likes good things haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2012)

Tetra liked Avengers.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2012)

why do you guys care what he likes and doesn't

that's silly

and he was a pretty big fan of The Avengers


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2012)

it's not what he likes or doesn't like, it's his effort to tear down the things he doesn't like that note worthy, it's like he's cursing the movie makers ancestors and their unborn children level and if u like the movies he hates u must have down syndrome   it's a little too much; but somehow i suspect i'm about to get him started again


----------



## アストロ (Aug 21, 2012)

Movie came out on DVD. Not a big fan on horror. But I've been hearing great things about the movie. Will watch even though I may squeal like a girl.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> why do you guys care what he likes and doesn't
> 
> that's silly



Pretty much this. Just let Tetra rant and ignore it. I partially suspect he acts the way he does to get people riled up. 

The movie was entertaining and most people enjoyed it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2012)

The Merman scene made me lol. I wish they do a sequel but this time its set on some other random country like......Germany?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, can't wait to see his future projects.


I'm excited because he's finally doing a sequel to Doctor Horrible's Sing-A-Long Blog. And he's back on board for Avengers 2.


TerminaTHOR said:


> The Merman scene made me lol. I wish they do a sequel but this time its set on some other random country like......Germany?



The irony of the Merman scene was epic, along with Curt's death. 

As for a sequel, that'll be pretty difficult with evil gods are ruling over the Earth and presumably ended mankind.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2012)

I've seen some images of the visual companion book floating around online and it looks really interesting. 

Has anyone here bought it?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2012)

Or not entirely a sequel they could just do a Cabin in the Woods german version. I mean, they showed the scientists monitoring the same blood sacrifice all over the world so they can do a movie out of one of those and show what transpired on their perspective. IIRC all of the other countries failed too though.

Which one is your favorite monster? Mine was the Hell Lord.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2012)

Jena said:


> I've seen some images of the visual companion book floating around online and it looks really interesting.
> 
> Has anyone here bought it?


I didn't even know there was a visual companion book. Time to Google!


TerminaTHOR said:


> Or not entirely a sequel they could just do a Cabin in the Woods german version. I mean, they showed the scientists monitoring the same blood sacrifice all over the world so they can do a movie out of one of those and show what transpired on their perspective. IIRC all of the other countries failed too though.
> 
> Which one is your favorite monster? Mine was the Hell Lord.



Oh, I see what you mean. I could actually see that working. And yeah, all of the others failed too.

I think everyone loved the Hell Lord, even though we didn't see him do anything, he still came off as the most dangerous of the monsters.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2012)

they can make a sequel. it would be god of war; new dawn. kratos returns to murder gods. but seriously made a prequel with a different crew doing a different ritual. like one based in 1994.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2012)

The merman :rofl 

But fuck the zombies, I would troll shark girl though. Or the unicorn.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Tetra liked Avengers.





Parallax said:


> and he was a pretty big fan of The Avengers



It just goes to show how stupid and uninformed some of the posters on here are.

Anyway, this movie really is awful. One of the worst to come out this year.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> they can make a sequel. it would be god of war; new dawn. kratos returns to murder gods. but seriously made a prequel with a different crew doing a different ritual. like one based in 1994.


Ah, a prequel would work. Though we know it'd end with the sacrifice working this time around. Maybe we could see the sacrifices release the Hell Lord. 


Vault said:


> The merman :rofl
> 
> But fuck the zombies, I would troll shark girl though. Or the unicorn.



The ballerina shark girl was a creative touch. The merman was comical genius.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2012)

A Japan version 2.0 could work as well. I want to see a tentacle monster and go rape everyone. :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> why do you guys care what he likes and doesn't
> 
> that's silly
> 
> and he was a pretty big fan of The Avengers



Hence my ignore his opinion and enjoy the movies...

And I never said he couldn't like good movies. It's the way he attacks movies, and the fans of the movies he hates, like the movie just fucked his girl and now he on facebook bitching


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It's the way he attacks movies, and the fans of the movies he hates, like the movie just fucked his girl and now he on facebook bitching



I could apply that same analogy to how you perceive my posts.

Don't like what I have to say? Too bad. You're not gonna do anything to stop it--and I'm certainly not going to bend my posting habits to fit in on this board. What you see is what you get. If you have an issue with that, well, too fucking bad.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 22, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> A Japan version 2.0 could work as well. I want to see a tentacle monster and go rape everyone. :ho


Oh you. 


crazymtf said:


> Hence my ignore his opinion and enjoy the movies...
> 
> And I never said he couldn't like good movies. It's the way he attacks movies, and the fans of the movies he hates, like the movie just fucked his girl and now he on facebook bitching




Just go on ignoring him though. Actually, we should thank him. Had he not bumped this thread, we all wouldn't have had the chance to ignore his opinion and continue talking about how much we enjoyed this movie and what made it good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Saw this and I am wondering what in the flying fuck. 

A lot of references but seriously tons of stuff that were to cliche . Like a button that fucking release all monsters periodically. They have all these shit under lock and key but have no fucking weaponry to restore order. 

Dont get me wrong I enjoy it but just goes to show you fucking Teenagers will be the end of us all. I would have emptied that fucking clip in that stoner head. Give someone else a chance ? Fucking hippies.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

I really liked this movie, particularly the reason why the reefer was the hero


----------



## James Bond (Jan 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Dont get me wrong I enjoy it but just goes to show you fucking Teenagers will be the end of us all. I would have emptied that fucking clip in that stoner head. Give someone else a chance ? Fucking hippies.



Yeah I thought the ending was a little silly too, I mean their actions probrally resulted in the deaths of most of the population.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2013)

that was pretty cool tho


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

One of my favorite movies, cause it knows its being cliche and yet makes it interesting to watch.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 25, 2013)

The movie is basically one big glorious tribute to the horror movie genre


----------

